# Hatteras 55



## Drumbeater2 (6 mo ago)

Headed down tonight to fish Saturday and Sunday.

gonna try for the pomps, got some float rigs made up.. 

any of you guys down that way?... I know River used to frequent 55 alot.. but I havent been on here in years.. . (had to create new account)

got any tips on colors or synthetic flavors that are hot right now.. ?

side note... River showed me how to tie a "River Rig" in the parking lot of Dick's Sporting goods in winston salem years back... Ive used it ever since with excellent results from here to Florida... 

I'll post an update regardless... 

good to be back on.. 

Drumbeater
AKA Chase


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Drumbeater2 said:


> Headed down tonight to fish Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> gonna try for the pomps, got some float rigs made up..
> 
> ...


I left a week ago, it was slow. Mostly whiting and croaker. Small... I did see a few pomps caught but not many. Honestly I tried a great deal of rigs and bait, floats, no floats..you name it. Surf was rough though and wind pretty bad while there. At times it took 6 oz to hold a pomp rig and that is not good. They have the point for all intents shut off. Bird season again. We tried 48/49, no difference. If you have not seen 55 in a good while be careful at high tide as there are a couple places that can get you. take care and good luck..........as a edit I would stop by in the morning and ask Lee at the Lair whats up. he can tell ya.


----------



## Drumbeater2 (6 mo ago)

retired said:


> I left a week ago, it was slow. Mostly whiting and croaker. Small... I did see a few pomps caught but not many. Honestly I tried a great deal of rigs and bait, floats, no floats..you name it. Surf was rough though and wind pretty bad while there. At times it took 6 oz to hold a pomp rig and that is not good. They have the point for all intents shut off. Bird season again. We tried 48/49, no difference. If you have not seen 55 in a good while be careful at high tide as there are a couple places that can get you. take care and good luck..........as a edit I would stop by in the morning and ask Lee at the Lair whats up. he can tell ya.


Thanks, Gonna give it a go, I should get there around 9ish tonight.. are you seeing any fleas?


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

On 55 go South past the second turnout, several holes down there .... throw out on the upstream side of the hole as far as you can throw. If the waters clear you can see a deeper water drop by the water turning a darker color .... throw in the edge of that if you can, try no beads and big fleas, I use 2 big fleas back to back sometimes ..... I remember meeting you, glad the rig worked out ... it definitely works ........ Good Luck


----------



## Drumbeater2 (6 mo ago)

River said:


> On 55 go South past the second turnout, several holes down there .... throw out on the upstream side of the hole as far as you can throw. If the waters clear you can see a deeper water drop by the water turning a darker color .... throw in the edge of that if you can, try no beads and big fleas, I use 2 big fleas back to back sometimes ..... I remember meeting you, glad the rig worked out ... it definitely works ........ Good Luck


Hey River,
Good to hear from you… I appreciate the tips… I was heading down tonight as I said but some stuff has come up at work…. You know what they say about having plans lol… I’ll shoot for next weekend Really itching to get down there… thanks for the tips on where to look..

Drumbeater
AKA Chase


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Drumbeater2 said:


> Thanks, Gonna give it a go, I should get there around 9ish tonight.. are you seeing any fleas?


To answer your question on fleas. Yes I found some most any time I wanted. Not abundant like I have seen in the past but enough to get ya by.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

River said:


> On 55 go South past the second turnout, several holes down there .... throw out on the upstream side of the hole as far as you can throw. If the waters clear you can see a deeper water drop by the water turning a darker color .... throw in the edge of that if you can, try no beads and big fleas, I use 2 big fleas back to back sometimes ..... I remember meeting you, glad the rig worked out ... it definitely works ........ Good Luck


 Hey River I told Lee you spoke highly of him, he just blushed. Whats up with calling you "old man River"??  I guess you can tell I think a lot of Lee.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Cause I am gettin old ... Oh ye .... there's a young River that catches fish and Dad owns a tackle shop in Buxton ...


----------



## Drumbeater2 (6 mo ago)

River said:


> Cause I am gettin old ... Oh ye .... there's a young River that catches fish and Dad owns a tackle shop in Buxton ...


This is probably a really stupid question... but how's the crowd? lots of people still?


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Drumbeater2 said:


> This is probably a really stupid question... but how's the crowd? lots of people still?


Yep ..


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Drumbeater2 said:


> This is probably a really stupid question... but how's the crowd? lots of people still?


 Yeap, pretty bad. I drove through 43/44 and just kept on trucking. I'm not in to the pile on fishing common on the point any more. Plus a ton of guys on surf boards taking a lot of the beach. 48/49 was LOT of kids and swimmers. 55 I guess was the more spaced out of the bunch. Rough as the surf was while there many did not stay very long. Its sure not the OBX I first saw 50 years ago...


----------



## Drumbeater2 (6 mo ago)

retired said:


> Yeap, pretty bad. I drove through 43/44 and just kept on trucking. I'm not in to the pile on fishing common on the point any more. Plus a ton of guys on surf boards taking a lot of the beach. 48/49 was LOT of kids and swimmers. 55 I guess was the more spaced out of the bunch. Rough as the surf was while there many did not stay very long. Its sure not the OBX I first saw 50 years ago...


I bet not, thanks for the reply… it was pretty crowded in June also… I am trying to get down there once a month… April was excellent… I fished Rodanthe… and caught lots of drum… most days I was the only one fishing… I didn’t know if the crowd dissipated any in the dog days of summer… I am making it a point to get down there this weekend… hoping there’s room to fish


----------



## Drum Junkie (Aug 10, 2020)

Be down there Thursday morning myself probably stay till Tuesday or so. If nothing else I will shark fish 😁 🍺


----------



## Howie (Nov 24, 2019)

You can tell them you're shark fishing, they'll park right next to you and boogie board in your lines.


----------



## Drum Junkie (Aug 10, 2020)

Yep I’m definitely use to that!! Once the first few 6’+ come in they tend to thin out!!🤣😂


----------



## Drumbeater2 (6 mo ago)

Drum Junkie said:


> Be down there Thursday morning myself probably stay till Tuesday or so. If nothing else I will shark fish 😁 🍺


I’ll probably get there around 7-8pm Friday.. gonna go on a flea hunt, and take in the sights lol.. then get going Sat AM lord willing


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

I recently read where the first 6 months of this year broke all records except 2021 as far a "visitors" to the OBX. My personal opinion is next year will drop for 2 reason's. recession and rental prices that border the insane...........


----------



## Drum Junkie (Aug 10, 2020)

Drumbeater2 there was piles of fleas right at the closer @ 44 a couple weeks ago. Might still be there IDK. I will be looking myself. I’m in a silver Tacoma with a camper shell on it piled full of rods 🤷‍♂️🤣. Stop by if you see me. Retired it wouldn’t hurt my feelings one bit if your opinion is 💯 % correct 😁


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

retired said:


> I recently read where the first 6 months of this year broke all records except 2021 as far a "visitors" to the OBX. My personal opinion is next year will drop for 2 reason's. recession and rental prices that border the insane...........


We have rented the same 4 br. oceanfront house in Buxton for many years, 3 yrs. ago it was approx. $1500 a week for the 1st week in May, now it's approx. $3400 for the same time frame, I can't swing that, as you said, ''insane'', but as long as people pay that price, it will continue like everything we are all paying too much for. The same people just continue to get rich in this country, greed and corruption at its finest!, it's time!


----------



## beantowngators (Aug 27, 2018)

poppop1 said:


> We have rented the same 4 br. oceanfront house in Buxton for many years, 3 yrs. ago it was approx. $1500 a week for the 1st week in May, now it's approx. $3400 for the same time frame, I can't swing that, as you said, ''insane'', but as long as people pay that price, it will continue like everything we are all paying too much for. The same people just continue to get rich in this country, greed and corruption at its finest!, it's time!


yea our house on bay drive in KDH has been $1,875 for the week for years. Last year it went to $3450. we didnt go last year so we are able to double up on it this year, but it will be the last time we stay in this house which makes me pretty sad.


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

They’ve gone up $1K in the last 6 months. Rented a house in Rodanthe for mid-October back in January for $2700. Checked rates again out of curiosity and it’s now like $3400 for the surrounding weeks. Glad we got in when we did and they didn’t raise our rates.


----------



## Drumbeater2 (6 mo ago)

Drum Junkie said:


> Drumbeater2 there was piles of fleas right at the closer @ 44 a couple weeks ago. Might still be there IDK. I will be looking myself. I’m in a silver Tacoma with a camper shell on it piled full of rods 🤷‍♂️🤣. Stop by if you see me. Retired it wouldn’t hurt my feelings one bit if your opinion is 💯 % correct 😁


Thanks man, when you say “closer” I don’t know what ya mean… what is that, so I know…?
2 years ago in the summer… I just plucked fleas out of the sand while I was fishing… so many of’m… I’ll keep an eye out. I am in a burgundy GMC Sierra… rod/cooler rack on front..


----------



## Drumbeater2 (6 mo ago)

How’s the surf looking down there guys? Is is still rough? I’ve heard it’s been almost unfishable on the south beaches like ocean isle up to Atlantic/morehead… but that’s a report from last week…


----------



## Drum Junkie (Aug 10, 2020)

Sorry I meant the closure 🤣just typing away. They were a few there today not like they were a couple weeks ago but still plenty to be had. Surf was flat there today & water was pretty croaker, spot & small pompano oh & sharks!!😁


----------



## Drumbeater2 (6 mo ago)

Drum Junkie said:


> Sorry I meant the closure 🤣just typing away. They were a few there today not like they were a couple weeks ago but still plenty to be had. Surf was flat there today & water was pretty croaker, spot & small pompano oh & sharks!!😁


Excellent… on my way tomorrow


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Hey guys let us know the score............I might slide down for a few days. NO wife and NO dogs....


----------



## Drumbeater2 (6 mo ago)

Well I tossed a couple of lines in on 55… about 8:10p… caught a nice bluefish…. But the noseeums about carried me off… I’m recovering now in the parking lot at teach’s lol… I guarantee I lost a pint


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Drumbeater2 said:


> Well I tossed a couple of lines in on 55… about 8:10p… caught a nice bluefish…. But the noseeums about carried me off… I’m recovering now in the parking lot at teach’s lol… I guarantee I lost a pint


OH I truly hate those damn things..........


----------



## Drumbeater2 (6 mo ago)

retired said:


> OH I truly hate those damn things..........


As far as the score goes… lots of dinks… they are in tight to the beach… I’ve been fishing the bar also, but to no avail…. Just getting crabbed… so I’ve switched to straight FB no real bait… I’m somewhere on 55… they put up a blockade across the beach for the turtles after I got out here this morning, so I’m lost now j/k … I think I’m just north of the 3rd ramp… y’all come hang if you want.


----------



## Drumbeater2 (6 mo ago)

Drumbeater2 said:


> As far as the score goes… lots of dinks… they are in tight to the beach… I’ve been fishing the bar also, but to no avail…. Just getting crabbed… so I’ve switched to straight FB no real bait… I’m somewhere on 55… they put up a blockade across the beach for the turtles after I got out here this morning, so I’m lost now j/k … I think I’m just north of the 3rd ramp… y’all come hang if you want.


Oh and where’s the fleas? I’ve only been able to get two or three… no pods


----------



## Drumbeater2 (6 mo ago)

Found the fleas… falling tide… at the inlet… come on pompano…. Score is plenty of dink whiting… two dinner plate ones… no pomps yet…


----------



## ncst8man1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

Good luck on the evening bite!


----------



## Drumbeater2 (6 mo ago)

ncst8man1999 said:


> Good luck on the evening bite!


Thank you! Just caught my first ever pompano! 12.5 to the fork! Going for more… I’m at the inlet.. if you wanna know. Caught on a white float with pink accent on it… sand flea


----------



## Drumbeater2 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Von (Apr 26, 2021)

Drumbeater2 said:


> View attachment 69662
> 
> View attachment 69661


Looks Tasty!!!


----------



## Drumbeater2 (6 mo ago)

Von said:


> Looks Tasty!!!


It was indeed.. I see now the reason these fish are pursued.. going again next weekend.


----------

